# MP Colors



## SweetTopanga (Oct 1, 2007)

Is there a generally accepted amount of time to wait between colors when doing MP soap?  I'm having a hard time timing it correctly.  They either blend together or seperate.  I made this really cool candy corn soap but then it came apart.  Le sigh.  Oh, also, can I just melt some soap and use it as glue to put it back together?  Thanks!

Dana


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 1, 2007)

You may have forgotten to spray some alcohol between so that it sticks together and wait a while until the soap is pretty touchable and not too hard.


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 2, 2007)

pepperi27 said:
			
		

> You may have forgotten to spray some alcohol between so that it sticks together and wait a while until the soap is pretty touchable and not too hard.



Yes, alcohol works best. Make sure the first layer has a "skin" on top, spray than pour the second layer on top over a spoon.

Irena


----------



## SweetTopanga (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I was spraying with alcohol, but I don't really think I was using enough.  I was afraid the soap would come out smelling like alcohol, but I tried it with some watermelon scented soap that I did green on the bottom and pink on top.  I used quite a bit of alcohol this time.  Stayed together and didn't smell anthing like alcohol.  You guys rock!

Dana


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm glad it worked out for you!

Irena


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 2, 2007)

I would let the 1st layer harden completely. If it just has a skin it will probably pop when the second hot layer hits it, which is a cook effect, you can then swirl it lightly w/ a popsicle stick, etc. Mist the heck out of it w/ the alcohol & pour the second layer while the alcohol is still wet. Don't worry, the alcohol will evaporate.


----------



## SweetTopanga (Oct 2, 2007)

Grrrr.  Tabitha, I tried the swirling but I'm too slow.  Lol.  The whole bottom was solid by the time I poured the top and tried to mix.  So I just ended up poking holes with a toothpick all the way to the bottom hoping maybe I could get a polka dotted effect, but I just got 2 seperate layers.  How long did it take all you guys to learn all this stuff?  I know I have to give it more time than a month, but I'm just curious.  Also, how often do you all make soap?  Is it everyday?  I'm working on about four days a week a so....


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 3, 2007)

I *try* to make M&P just about 8 times a year. Before the beginning of each season & then for each big Holiday. I am the type to make a TON & when it runs out, it runs out untill my next big soap making day.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 3, 2007)

OK, so that last message I left was super misleading, I make soap about 8 times a year for my shop shelves. I pick abbout 8 scents a season and make novelty soaps for each gifty Holiday.

ALSO: I make soap ( and B&Bitems) 1 day a week for my wholesale and custom orders. That was the part I left out  .


----------



## SweetTopanga (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah.  That makes slightly more sense.  Lol.  I suppose eventually once I learn what the heck I'm doing, I won't be spending half of my waking life making soap.  But it's fun.  At this point I wouldn't mind adding a couple of more days a week.  But ask me how I feel in a year!  Lol.  I'm asking the hubby for stuff to make CP soap for my birthday.  I hope he comes through!


----------

